# .357 question



## Raf Salazar (May 27, 2011)

so i have been thinking about getting a .357 to carry into the woods with me. i have been looking at either getting a revolver with a 4" barrel or one with a snub-nose. 

my question is: which one would be a better buy? is there any disadvantage to a snub-nosed in comparison with a 4" barrel? 

the reason i thought about a snub was for packability, but this would be my first handgun, so i could use some advice/input. 

thanks, 
Rad


----------



## blackbear (May 27, 2011)

Get the 3 or 4in.barrel gun and dont look back..Thats what i did and have no regrets...hikeing in the woods if you need your 357 you might need it real bad..lots of fox and coon and coyote's have rabies these days...for sure will want the most accurate shot when it counts for keeps...keep the snub for conceal carry and shots at close range..Smith&Wesson makes a very nice 3inch barrel unit in stainless...good luck/stay safe & hope this helps!


----------



## Dub (May 28, 2011)

2" for concealment.


4" for owb holster (very easy) and home protection.


You can't go wrong with either....it's just what you need at the time.  

I use a 4" N-frame in an owb holster for my woods gun.  Great shooter and solid gun.  

I'm currently bitten by the "want it" bug for a particular 2 5/8" .357.  It's bitten me pretty hard.  Main use here would be for ccw.


If this was my first handgun.....and woods use was a primary concern, then I'd get the 4"-5" model.  Lots more fun to shoot at the range, too.  Extra weight + longer sight radius = improved shootability.


Have fun shopping for it.  Many, many nice options out there.


----------



## Raf Salazar (May 28, 2011)

thanks for the info....

which brand would you consider to be the best buy for the money?


----------



## one hogman (May 28, 2011)

Taurus may be the lowest price but for my $$$ Ruger is the best value for the buck, they are built tough and great guns with a great warranty.


----------



## ejs1980 (May 28, 2011)

I have a Smith model 60 in 357. It has a three inch barrel and adjustable sights. It's been a great woods gun. It's for sale but only because I have recently picked up a model 19 6 inch and a 638 airweight.


----------



## gobblin thunder 57 (May 28, 2011)

Taurus makes a good one for the price. I have a ruger gp100 with a 6in barrel. For me I would just pay a little more for the ruger than the taurus but that is just my personal preference. They are very well put together and built tough. I can't afford a smith. I would recommend at least the 4in barrel for woods carry. I am pretty accurate with my 6in to about 30-35 yards.


----------



## gobblin thunder 57 (May 28, 2011)

[/QUOTE]

Cool ad. I wish they were still that cheap. I'd have about 4.


----------



## Silver Mallard (May 29, 2011)

Heck,
 Just go ahead and buy both and be done with it.


----------



## CAL (May 29, 2011)

Nothing wrong with a Ruger.Wish I still had the one I traded off.It was very accurate and there are spring kits available to lighten up the trigger pull if so desired.Mine was a stainless model double action with a 6" barrel.Must have put several thousands rds.down it's tube when I had it.Never had a problem with it either.


----------



## Darien1 (May 29, 2011)

I carried a Smith and Wesson Model 28 with a 6 inch barrell in a high rise holster  for years as a police officer.  It was comfortable and very easy to access and draw.  The 6 inch barrel provides much better accuracy and control not to mention intimidation factor.  Consider it.


----------



## Dub (May 30, 2011)

My father would tell you to get the Ruger.

Nothing wrong with that option.  He's got a couple and been well served by them. I wasn't really impressed with the heavy triggers.  Some gunsmithing would be needed before I would like 'em.

Taurus ...no thanks.  Some guys are very happy with 'em, though.

A nice N-frame s&w is my favorite choice.   Of the ones I've shot...not a bad trigger amoung them.  Running good outa the box offsets the steeper cost.  Resale value is going to be solid, too.


If I were looking for a .357 to meet your needs then here is where I'd begin my search.....4", nice heft, 8 round capacity, sweet trigger, excellent sights, etc. etc.   

http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...57770_757767_757751_ProductDisplayErrorView_Y



Good luck and happy hunting.


----------



## Nitro (May 30, 2011)

FWIW, There is a nice 4 inch K Frame Model 19 on the swap and sell. 

Outstanding revolvers. Good luck!! I am a Smith and Wesson fan through and through.

http://www.gon.com/marketplace/list...e_s_amp_w_357_magnum_model_19_5_4_inch_barrel


----------



## hayseed_theology (May 30, 2011)

For what you want, I think the best option would be a S&W 386 with a 3.125" barrel.  I would say a barrel under 2" is not the best option for woods carry because of the shorter sight radius and reduced velocity.  The 4" would be a better option (assuming you are going to carry OWB).  However, I believe a S&W 627 (4" N-Frame) weighs almost 3 lbs loaded.  A good belt and a good holster would make it very doable, but you still have 3 lbs of steel hanging on your hip.  The reason I recommend the 386 is because it is similar is size but weighs 40-50% less than a 627.  On a long hike, I think that will make a difference.  The 386 has been produced in numerous models with a couple barrel lengths.  I would look for a used "Sc/S" or "Mountain Lite".  The current S&W 386 Night Guard only has a 2.5" barrel.  The one drawback with the 386 is price.  Used, you are probably looking at $650-750.

If that price is too high, I'd look at the 4" 686P and then the 4" 627.  Both of those are stainless steel.  That Model 19 wouldn't be a bad choice either.

If the S&W is out of your price range, a Ruger will do the job.  Generally they are a little bulkier and less refined, but they are good solid revolvers.

If you have been looking at a Taurus, I suggest you save your money and just carry a big stick.  And yes, I'm dead serious about that.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (May 30, 2011)

I would go with a 4" barrel....
4" barrel offers better accuracy past
20 yds.....


----------



## grizzley30814 (May 30, 2011)

My newest purchase is a pawn shop special Dan Wesson .357 4 in heavy barrel, I have right about 250.00 in it, shoots great and has good balance. 

It has a few scratch's in it but it is my woods/truck gun and it is gonna get them anyway. 

Not that I am that hard on my stuff but why spend 6-800.00 for something you know is going to see hard use and will get scratched anyway.


----------



## Raf Salazar (May 30, 2011)

thanks for the info guys

i am going to ponderosa trading company tomorrow to look at a couple of guns there. hopefully i'll walk out with something nice...


----------



## wrestler (May 31, 2011)

hey man, ive been wanting to go out there for sometime. could you tell me if u see anything super awesome there? haha thanks


----------



## wrestler (May 31, 2011)

grizzley30814 said:


> My newest purchase is a pawn shop special Dan Wesson .357 4 in heavy barrel, I have right about 250.00 in it, shoots great and has good balance.
> 
> It has a few scratch's in it but it is my woods/truck gun and it is gonna get them anyway.
> 
> Not that I am that hard on my stuff but why spend 6-800.00 for something you know is going to see hard use and will get scratched anyway.



cause tony montana did it.


----------



## grizzley30814 (May 31, 2011)

I think I'll take the money and spend it on ammo...


----------



## Dub (May 31, 2011)

wrestler said:


> cause tony montana did it.


----------



## Rich M (Jun 1, 2011)

I have a S&W 19 w/4 inch barrel.  Like it.

You want to remember that newer guns may have some kind of safety key to disengage trigger and hammer.  You will want to avoid these if at all possible.

You will also want to consider spending the couple of extra bucks on the stainless steel versions.  I had a mint S&W model 36 (5-shot 38 special) that I left out and the AC hit it for a few days - now I have a clunker Model 36 with rust spots...


----------



## Michael F. Gray (Jun 1, 2011)

.357 Magnum rounds emit a fire trail and substantial recoil in shorter barrels.  I've had Smith & Wesson Model 19's in 4" and 2 1/2" for many years. With full house loads I'd prefer shooting the longer barrel version anytime.


----------



## Raf Salazar (Jun 6, 2011)

wrestler said:


> hey man, ive been wanting to go out there for sometime. could you tell me if u see anything super awesome there? haha thanks



i went there the other day. for a small shop, they have a pretty good selection of all types of guns. the guy that runs the shop is great, friendly and good to do buisness with. i think im gonna get a rossi .357 from him, it was on the cheaper side and that's all i need for a woods gun. 

thanks for the info guys


----------



## wrestler (Jun 6, 2011)

Raf Salazar said:


> i went there the other day. for a small shop, they have a pretty good selection of all types of guns. the guy that runs the shop is great, friendly and good to do buisness with. i think im gonna get a rossi .357 from him, it was on the cheaper side and that's all i need for a woods gun.
> 
> thanks for the info guys



i gots one. i love it!


----------



## wrestler (Jun 6, 2011)

Dub said:


>



i dont even know man...


----------



## LanceColeman (Jun 14, 2011)

Michael F. Gray said:


> .357 Magnum rounds emit a fire trail and substantial recoil in shorter barrels.  I've had Smith & Wesson Model 19's in 4" and 2 1/2" for many years. With full house loads I'd prefer shooting the longer barrel version anytime.



I dunno how ta tell ya this bro. But I gotta pair here. a 5" barrel Taurus and a 6" barreled ruger. Shootin heavy buffalobore+P in the ruger and 180 corbons in the taurus?? At night?? they's a bolt a fire blazin out both them barrels a couple feet.


----------



## Raf Salazar (Jun 14, 2011)

i ended up getting an old ruger security six (4 inch barrel) on the cheap....i think it will work as a woods gun just nice

thanks for the help guys!


----------



## ChickInATree (Jun 14, 2011)

A good choice!


----------

